# Bruch's Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra



## Dizzy J

I'm new to the forum, so I apologize if this post is in the wrong section. : )

I just heard Bruch's Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra -- have you ever heard it? I loved it. So beautiful -- especially the third movement.


----------



## Rogerx

Hello Dizzy we have a thread for this things:
Pieces that have blown you away recently?

And yes I have the new CD, sinned it just once. Will listen later and report back.


spinning this now


----------



## Art Rock

Dizzy J said:


> I'm new to the forum, so I apologize if this post is in the wrong section. : )


You posted in the right section, and it's perfectly fine to start a thread on this rather than using the _general Pieces that have blown you away recently?_ thread that Rogerx refers to, especially since you're asking for reactions. Welcome to Talk Classical!

It's good to draw attention to Bruch. Most people know him only from one or two pieces, but I think he was a good composer who deserves more attention. The concerto for two pianos and orchestra is not a particular favourite of mine, but well worth a spin.


----------

